# First litter this year!



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

well patches and babes litter was born on monday, she had 3 but one didnt survive the night. her sister is helping out keeping them warm but sometimes is helping too much and doesnt want to give them back lol, was hopeing she was pregnat as well by crack but no babies so guess not.

Took them out quick for there first photo as its impossible to get one in the unit.









might call them bandit and **** (short for racoon).

Mary and doe are in with a brand new male who was stolen but some students as there sister was keeping him in a green house and not looking after him, so they took him and told her he died, he was so happy to see another mouse but i think mary is too fat to breed as he kept trying but couldnt get a hold of her so kept falling off lol


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm glad other people steal neglected pets. It makes me feel better about my heroism. Those babes are so sweet!


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

cute.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

These two look exactly like two in my litter! Aren't they adorable? I can't wait to see their coats grow in


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

im guessing they will be broken blacks, but **** seems darker, mum is broken black, still not to sure on dads colour, his photo is in my breeding plans post if any one want to guess his colour. Rhasputin thinks sooty RY, or an over marked muddy brindle or some kind.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

UPDATE

Ok very confused on who the mum is, i thought it waas babe (who was in with patch) as she defernatly looked pregnant, dear (who was in with the lat crack) didnt realy look pregnant so i asumed she wasnt. HOWEVER babe is now HUGE so she is must not be the mum and is still pregnant which would maker 1 weeks late! (due date was week of 22nd nov for both). so the babies would be from dear and crack.

Photos comming tonight when i get home.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww that would be nice if Crack did leave you with some lovelies...his legacy continues  Are the babies male or female?


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

very sweet.. I look forward to the updated photos


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Congrats!! Love ****!!!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Havent checked the sex yet, those little guys are like jumping beans lol, yeah im hopeing ther are cracks as long as htey dont end up crazy like he was when her was young lol.

Could it be possible for a female to have 2 and still be carrying the rest a week later?? im guessing not lol.

ok photo time

the possible mum and possible mum to be, as u can see babe is huge compaired to dear.









**** doing a runner (so are acting like crack)









bandit and ****


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

11Days today.

thans guys


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

You have beautiful mousies!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you.

they are defernatly from babe and patch. and **** is getting naughter by the day!!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

There lovely Meeces them


----------

